# Woo, I love having a 99 SE-L at my JY :p



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, I just picked up the 2L cluster from the SE-L:









I plan to install it when the mileage matches.

This is the same SE-L I got my tails from, but there are a few things left on it. If anyone wants something tell me. 
>Still has the Grey trunk bar, the problem is it's $300 b/c they won't sell it w/o the trunk lid and factory spoiler (it's black). 
>Only has the driver's side side skirt. 
>Rear bumper. (front end collision so no FB). 
>Has the factory headlight switch WITH fog lights (reserved for Liuspeed). 
>most of the black interior panels
>leather shift boot (I'll get it for you if someone can tell me how to get that damn shift knob off).

>front end collision. airbags deployed. no engine. wheels are off but they might be in the storage area. I took the cluster and tails already

If anyone wants anything, holla




Note: this is not completely a classifieds add, so don't move it.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah grab the rear speaker deck for me!!!!!!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....the little trim ring around the door handle.........


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Its manual correct? If i had the cash Id jump all over the shift boot/trim ring....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Justin,

How much do you think they want for the rear bumper?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

got me, their prices aren't all that bad tho.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oooh, i want that black interior dash and stuff. if you can get prices, it would be great if i could get some of the stuff used. you lucky mofo dude. that is sooo rare!!! i woulda taken the leather shift boot too. sounds cool, although ive never seen it, but mike (scorchN) is makin me a custom f/g ring with the ractivce c/f boot to go with it (and actually look right, seeing as how the 200sx ractive boot ring is NOT the right size)....yeah. im sure its gonna be expensive for the dash pieces and the whole idea might be outrageous, but it would be a nice start to get some used prices. thanks for keeping us in mind JUSTIN. you da man


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Whats the name of the JY. I know you told me before, but I cant remember it now. I think im going to stop by there Friday after class and find out how much they want.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, go for it. It's called All Foreign and Domestic. It's a yellow sign and it's on the left if you're headin east.you'll see a bunch of JY's come up in a row.

I suggest you get the black interior (sorry XT_out). It would look way better than the tan interior and it's mostly there. BTW, there are actually a few other sentras there with black interiors.

BTW, the SE-L is black in row 'L' and about 15-20 cars back. You will not recognise it from the front b/c it is really smashed up in front.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Good Stuff! Ill check it out tomorrow.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

justin... i pmed u about the carpet.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

what road is it on? wanna check out the black interiors.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

E coloniel


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Any luck on that speaker deck yet Justin?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

shift knob??? is it the leather one?? it should just twist off like the rest, and if you save it, give me a price. TIA.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

haven't been back yet. I tried unscrewing the knob, but no use after using all my strength.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yo justin. wrap it in cloth and use massive pressure be if from a steel bar wedged in between your cloth and twisted to tighten the cloth up then applying pressure (to bar)to twist it off (hard to explain) or to protect the knob from the vise grips if the first option doesn't work. (id try the bar first. in my experience the vise grips always tear through the cloth and leave marks on the shiftknob)
IT DOES TWIST OFF. its just a bitch. a real bitch. there's some glue that needs to be broke inside there or somethign. it takes A LOT!!!!! don't expect to ever get it off with your bare hands    EVAR!!!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

the leather wrap will come off before that knob does seriously... It wasn't ment to come off.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah. come tot hink about it hes probably right!!! ive only done it with the rubber ones. you could do what i did and rethread the stick and then you're all set for options of shift knobs. i couldn't find ONE aftermarket knob that had the same threading as the stock nissan setup. i thought i had, but when i got it it wasn't, hence the rethread. (which is very easy btw)


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I have a maxima leather knob and I really like it... fits perfect and only cost me 4 bucks... SHIPPED! (god I love ebay)


----------

